# Tell us about one of your cat's nine lives



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

I hope you are able to view this story that was in the paper today:

My cat got lost in the ceiling. I hit the roof | Toronto Star

Too make a long story short a couple with their one year old cat had just moved into a 90 year old home. The not quite one year old somehow became trapped in _behind_ the walls and was unable on her own to extricate herself. The story does end happily.

What close calls have your cats experienced?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

My Zipper fell down the stairs head over heels several years ago and broke her breastbone. I was shocked that was all she broke. Missy was inseparable from her for weeks after that.


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

When I was young our cat was under the hood of the car and my mother turned it on. My mother felt horrible because we were in a huge hurry and it was the one time she didn't bang on the hood first. 

The fan belt gave him a very close shave and the vet said he was very lucky it wasn't much worse!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Lucky: He was found all alone as a young kitten under a stage my dad was tearing down. My dad heard him meowing and found him. He put him in a coworkers car and left the window open a crack... after work the kitten was gone and the only thing he could think was he'd somehow climbed out the window. A day or two later the coworker heard little mews and fully tore the car apart, and found the kitten in the air duct.

Blaze: He was a feral kitten trapped behind some dumpsters. Most people wouldn't have kept him; he sprayed and randomly attacked. So he was lucky he adopted him. He also once, unknowingly to us, ate a needle and thread, and got out of it unharmed.

Blacky: Well, she's been indoor/outdoor for 11+ years 24/7, and was starving on the street before that... she'd been on the street long enough to become very leery of people. Earlier this year she must've got in a fight with another cat, she wasn't hurt badly but didn't come home for 48 hours. Since then we only let her one during the day, she's too old to handle getting a few scratches.

Jasper: He was semi-feral and starving on the street. He was food obsessed so I know it was rough for him. I saw him around a few times before accidentally trapping him in the garage and one of those times he was sitting on a neighbours fence and looked totally zoned out and had a messy coat. We didn't think we'd see him again after that... he also had at least one serious fight with wildlife, he needed 3+ inches of his leg stitched up from where a bite wound was... one I didn't even notice until 2 weeks into his captivity when.he started limping slightly in my presence. It's lucky we got.him antibiotics. 

That sums up all cats I've had, past and present.


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

My avatar, Ni, had an interesting life but fate finally got him. In the four years with me, Ni was attacked by older male cats who wanted him to leave his sister Gemmi to them, fell from a roof, caught his paw in between two boards when he went exploring, froze off part of his tail, got into an altercation with a skunk, and finally, was apparently caught by a coydog. He was a feral but very affectionate to me. I miss him.


----------

